# Weekend camping in northern nh w loop



## petergriffen (Aug 4, 2009)

Okay im looking to go camping somewhere around crawford notch or further north for an upcoming weekend.  Any suggestions for a campsite near a day loop that is not extremely difficult?  For a guide on difficult, last trail we did was falling waters and that was okay.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 4, 2009)

The Crawford Notch General Store and Campground is a great place to camp.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 4, 2009)

You need any amenities at the campground or is rustic okay? WMNF Campgrounds are in the area including one of my favorites and that is Sugarloaf I & II. Loop hike in the area includes Hale which doing a loop drops you down at Zealand Falls. If you did Falling Waters, a Hale loop should not be a problem. An easier hike would be Sugarloaf North and South which is hikeable from the campground. If you can car spot, a great Crawford Notch loop is some combo using the Webster Cliff trail. I did this with a bike spot at the top of the notch and then driving down to the bottom of the notch to start the hike.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 4, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> If you can car spot, a great Crawford Notch loop is some combo using the Webster Cliff trail. I did this with a bike spot at the top of the notch and then driving down to the bottom of the notch to start the hike.



That is so much fun to do, it's a nice reward to go shooting through the notch on your bike!


----------



## petergriffen (Aug 4, 2009)

Is it worth it to throw in Zeacliff as well?


----------



## skibum9995 (Aug 5, 2009)

petergriffen said:


> Is it worth it to throw in Zeacliff as well?


Yes. Good views out into the valley.


----------



## petergriffen (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the help so far.  Have an ETA with zeacliff for the loop?


----------



## skibum9995 (Aug 5, 2009)

If my math is right the loop over Hale wide a side trip to Zeacliff from the hut is 10.3 mi, 3550 ft elevation gain, for a book time of 7 hours. Add about a mile or so of road walk if you can't spot a car.


----------



## petergriffen (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks, should be fun


----------



## petergriffen (Aug 6, 2009)

we were think about throwing in the summit of mt zealand anyone know how hard that walk is from the hut?  might be a bit overboard


----------



## skibum9995 (Aug 6, 2009)

petergriffen said:


> we were think about throwing in the summit of mt zealand anyone know how hard that walk is from the hut?  might be a bit overboard


The hardest part is the mile or so up to Zeacliff. From there to Zealand isn't bad at all.


----------

